# Agricultural Machinery



## Goldeeno

I thought i'd start a new topic for all those people interested or that have photos or images of farm machinery. Tractors new and old, combines etc, its all welcome.
1)





2)




3)




cheers


----------



## Sideburns

combines always make good pictures.  Too bad I always don't bring my camera when I go pick up my girlfriend.  There's lots of combines during the fall.


----------



## sweet_a

i think ive posted this on this site before


----------



## kundalini

I've got somemore somewhere. I called this The Last Cut.


----------



## TCimages

Does a saw mill count?
*Links broken*


----------



## Goldeeno

Yeah nice shots there. 
Nice 1 "sweet a", thats one pretty sky.
Im liking Last Cut, i preffer the first if any.
And yeah, why not, i live on a farm, we have one , they must be commen, love the saw tooth shot.


----------



## safeshot

we wereworking on the driveway today, not the best shot but ok


----------



## safeshot

summer of '09 in Pennsylvania


----------



## DecadentDashes

Quick p&s shot from our final beet harvest


----------



## LaFoto

Eh? We've had a Themes thread since 2007 that I didn't know it existed??? Almost impossible... but now I found it, so now I'll contribute to it. Extensively, ha! 

Let's start with the process of putting potatoes into the ground:

1. Preparing the field





2. Putting in the potatoes





3.





And when the time has come, they have to be harvested again, so here's pics of how the field is being prepared for harvesting, and the actual use of the potato harvester on the following day.

4.





5.





6.





7. All potatoes laid out for harvesting





8. 





9. Harvesting can begin





10.





11.





12.





13.


----------



## LaFoto

Also the corn has to somehow be planted, so here's the corn planter at work:

1.





2.





3.





4.





And again, after the corn has grown, it needs to be harvested, so here's a whole series of photos on corn harvesting with a corn harvester

5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16. Done for the day!





17. Detail of the Corn Harvester





Another day, another team, another field:

18.





19.





20.





21.


----------



## safeshot

awesome shots Lafoto, I love #1 in the first set and #8 in the second set, I love to see pics with the sense of motion :thumbup:


----------



## Dikkie

Awesome thread !!




Ropa Euromaus by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Dikkie

Happy tractor spotting, btw !! 
Enjoy !


----------



## tirediron

Cool!  Sugar beets or turnips?


----------



## Dikkie

Sugar beets, of course.
Sugar beets beats turnips ^^
Sugar beets always win


----------



## Dikkie

... think I'm gonna start writing a song about it...


----------



## jcdeboever

Great series


----------

